# Happy Birthday beelce



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hope it's a great one!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, beelce!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks y'all....
Dang Roxy, that's what my candles will look like.....


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday beelce!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy birthday beelce!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Beelce!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## willyqpublic (Jun 27, 2008)

happy birthday B!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday beelce


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

A very happy birthday to you, beelce!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy B-day Beelce!!!! Hope you had an awfully good day!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy birthday


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Happy BDay from a 54 yr.old.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Beelce!!! I hope you had a wonderful day! I love October Birthdays too!*


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

have a good one wishing you many more


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw, I'm so sorry to be late to the party, beelce..... I hope you had a WONDERFUL day, and maybe can even drag the happiness all the way through the weekend!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks much everyone....
To me ALL of October is like a great big birthday....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday dear beelce, but I'm not really late if you're celebrating all month long!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday Beelce!!!


----------

